# New AquaBid Fish coming in



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

There are my newest purchases can't wait for them all to get here!!!!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

The pics of the white ones on the bottom are 3 separate fish


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love them all, can I steal a white one  Do you breed them?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

How much were the halfmoon females? 

Never had time to monitor the betta auctions before. 

The pure white ones. Sheesh... 

Very nice....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great choice on the whites! If you're breeding them, sign me up for a male or female! I would like to introduce white to my spawns.
How many did you end up getting from Karen? You MUST share pictures!!!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How much did you spend on them all. I remember the male went for at least $30 and some female yellow were also over 30. I almost follow bid on one of your two white female. At the end I gave up because I was winning 3 others from Bettascape in Austin, TX

I just got 3 this morning. I gave up bidding because I do not want to pay for 2 separated shipments too much.

This is the white (not pure) female I got this morning. 











Tan


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

These are the ones I have coming from Karen. Plus she is picking out 2 more females and 1 more male for me, told her I trust her judgement on them so i don't need pics of them but did get pics of these 3 that she I bought from her


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

The total for the aquabid fish was somewhere around $300 before shipping


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I had another BEAUTIFUL white\gold male that I was sure I would win but at the last second someone took the bid up to $97.67!!! I was in total shock! lol He was beautiful though


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I do plan on breeding the platinum whites, I've never worked with whites before so I would like to get a nice high quality\show quality white line going. I'm gonna breed these imports to each other, but will also be using my the males with some other lines to fix their branching and rays, will be a long term project I assume, but i'm hoping for very high quality by F3 generation hopefully, but my first spawn with the imports will be open to forum members here first and for a reasonable price as well, really looking forward to working with platinum whites


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

big spender ;D nice super whites.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW Choob, that is a great collection you have there. I won my first 3 on aquabid very cheap 

Tan


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

You landed 4 beautiful lady bettas from Jennifer.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those females didn't come cheap! lol They were in the US so I assume thats why the battle was heavy for them, I lost out on 2 other females I wanted VERY badly, one of them was a chocolate that I wanted to breed with that first chocolate male I posted, but i'm over the devastation now coz his form isn't so great so I'm gonna breed him with one of Karen's fish to correct the form and hopefully keep the color going, I just thought his color was too beautiful to pass up, although those whites have me REALLY REALLY excited! lol The bottom 3 whites were never posted, I just emailed a seller in Thailand that I have worked with before to see if he had any, and talk about cream of the crop, i was happy he had them and they were cheap, female was 35 and the males were 25 each!!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful fish! Are the whites platinum?


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats what the breeder calls them Platinum\White


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

How lovely!

Do you know if your breeder works with opaque whites, too? I'm looking for a boy or two.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent pick from Karen's fish... hers never dissapoint... and they are soo healty! I only buy from her so hopefully she'll be able to develop white line before I'm tempted to buy an import. 
You're going to have your hands FULL with spawns. 
I got 2 more from this spawn coming from her and I'm super excited... my male is outstanding... can't get over the fact Karen let me buy him!!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm excited to see the male she is picking out for me, kind of nice to be surprised with it! lol I am gonna have my hands full, Ive been looking for plans for a barrack system, so i'm not swamped with changing jars everyday!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup! You might have to do a lot of culling too if you don't want to tend to 300 fish at once. LOL!
How many spawns are you planning at a time?
With work and life I can only do one at a time... will TRY to do 2 this year though because I have too many great fish to breed!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm probably gonna try to work with just 2 at once, I'm gonna spawn one pair then wait about 4 weeks and spawn the next one, that way i'm not swamped with all tiny babies at once


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am in the middle of conditioning both of these males right now, I'm gonna try the blue marble guy first, but if he wont spawn then i'm gonna use the red butterfly, I have a lavender girl or a royal blue girl to spawn them with, don't have pics of either of the girls as they are in the sorority and i can't get good pics of them in there


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

JEZZZ so many nice bettas in this thread. Jealous  haha

Such good buys from aquabid.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome! If you're using those females in the sorority you need to remove them and card them!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You better be able to ship to Canada then!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Karen just sent me the pic of the other male she is sending me, I must say he is a beauty!!!


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Such beautiful fish! If you end up with any platinum white HM males for sale please let me know! That is my "dream fish".


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

choob99 said:


> Karen just sent me the pic of the other male she is sending me, I must say he is a beauty!!!


WAO! He is gorgeous... still has some growing to do... he's going to be very flashy! His coloring is very similar to mine... I need to post pics :-D


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Please do post pics, I think you got one of the pink boys i loved! lol


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

And I will be trying very hard for Platinum Whites so keep your fingers crossed that I will have plenty of beauties available!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

No I didn't! The boy I haven't received has coloring similar to yours.
Here's the thread: My New fish!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful bettas! I like the little wine-colored one (3rd one down).


----------

